#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Make-shift Work rota in Access

## simon123

Here"s hoping i find you well guys!



RE: I have also posted this on accessforums and mr excel


I intend to design a make-shift work rota with your wise guidance. a bit rusty in access but gradually finding my way!



Scenario:

I would like to design a work rota in which i eventually run reports to show what shift an individual is working. There is a fixed number of shifts and each shift also has a fixed number of individuals.



I currently have these tables



Name (ID, Individual)

Month (Day, shift1, shift2, shift3, shift4) x12(for all months)

Shift: (ID, shiftName)

Rota (ID,Name_individual,Month_Day, shift_shiftName)





My initial though was for every shift value in Month will refer to Rota that in turn shows the id"s of the individuals of the shift on that day. I had intially opted to remove the Shift table.

I am really open to constructive critism as i want to learn and understand this more. 

I plan to add holidays but would like to understand how i can link and design the table structure initially. I havent understood templates i found thus trying to understand the basics

----------


## alansidman

Found this template that you might want to investigate.

http://www.access-programmers.co.uk/...ad.php?t=94969

Alan

----------


## simon123

> Found this template that you might want to investigate.
> 
> http://www.access-programmers.co.uk/...ad.php?t=94969
> 
> Alan



Thank u for your response alansidman.
am looking into that

----------

